# john boat club - members wanted



## smokdog (Jan 25, 2010)

Jon boat club
Local bass club looking for members in West Ga. Area. Boaters and non boaters welcome. Larger boats welcome, Lakes permitting. We will be fishing SMALL lakes in West GA.
Entry fees: $30 angler: $20 pot,         
$5 “Classic”, $5 Big fish. 
Payout on ten boats: 1st and 2nd 60/40.
Fifteen: 1st,2nd,3rd, 50/30/20.
												Contact Jason @ 678 796 9291 or 		
jayltaylor@bellsouth.net


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard the Georgia Jonboat Clubs Circuit Jason,we could actually use a western based club.

What is the name of your club?

Do you have a web site?

What Lakes do y'all have on your schedule?

Good luck with your club.


----------



## Randall (Jan 26, 2010)

*jonboat club*

I would like to see a jonboat club in West GA. What lakes will you be fishing?


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 5, 2010)

Im interested as well. Id like to know what lakes and dates. Please pm me or post up some more info. Thanks


----------



## smokdog (Feb 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 28, 2010)

smokdog said:


> bump



Would you mind sharing a lil' more information on your club?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 1, 2010)

Hawghunna,
Ive been replying to your other forum on wether or not to expand the j-bait tourny.One of the other guys in the club posted this thread about two months ago and I actually forgot all about it.As I said previously we are a small club located in carrollton.Most of us have been fishing tournaments with/against each other for the last five to ten years with different clubs.This year I decided to organize a club of our own.More or less I got tired of all the bickering and such with most of the other clubs.Right now as it stands we have about 26 "members" and it seems to be steadily growing.It has definantly been a major undertaking, so my hats off to you.If there is anything else you need to know about us I will be happy to send you our club guidelines and such. 
Thanks Jason


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 1, 2010)

Jason,

If you guys don't have a web site, you may want to look into putting one together for your club. Everyone that is involved with the J-BAIT will be interested in following your tournament results. And if the J-BAIT invitations are expanded to more areas in the state ..... a web site will be required for clubs to receive an invitation.

Lil' Water Bassin' uses this free web site, so it will cost you no money. If you need help setting it up or have any questions at all, please call me.

Here's a link to our site, if you want to take a look around, you can do everything that you need to do for free.

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

P.S ..... Good luck with your inaugural season. And post up a schedule, and a few of us may join you guys for a tourney or two, and feel free to join L.W.B for a tourney when your schedule allows.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Ill certainly do that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason,

Sorry pal, I'm not trying to hyjak tha thread .... but if you look at the bottom of the Lil' Water Bassin' Home Page, there is a small freewebs link that nearly blends into our back ground.


----------



## Vance V (Apr 5, 2010)

I think joining a boating club can take our enjoyment of boating to new heights. Having a friends to socialize with and meet up with new on the water is a blast.


----------

